# Extracting more power from Nissan LEAF motors



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi forum! I recently embarked on a journey to increase the performance of my LEAF. I've made a video series on this subject, might be interesting for many here


----------



## eCRX (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!  Nice to see folks messing with 2018+ hardware.


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks! I just completed the final video on this subject, great results!


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

And to continue on this, I just got a 160kW inverter from a 2020 e+ LEAF!


----------



## G00se (Mar 19, 2020)

So what battery size do you need with this size of inverter?


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

G00se said:


> So what battery size do you need with this size of inverter?


I am hoping that the 40kWh pack will be up for the task


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

G00se said:


> So what battery size do you need with this size of inverter?


All Leaf packs are nominally 360 volts. A higher-power inverter doesn't need a larger battery, but to take advantage of the capability of the inverter the battery must be able to withstand the discharge rate; Nissan only uses an inverter allowed to run this much power with the 62 kWh battery. With the 40 kWh battery power is limited to 110 kW, and with the lower-capacity batteries the limit was 80 kW. DIY builders often exceed the factory power limits.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

brian_ said:


> DIY builders often exceed the factory power limits.


YEP!! - I'm pulling 400 kW from a Chevy Volt pack - 

The factory limits are for no warranty claims and 100,000 miles - "Tuning" has always "exceeded the factory limits"


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Here's a list of inverters for ZE1 incase you are buying one:

ZE1 inverters (2018-2022)
291A0-5SA1A - 110kW inverter 
291A0-5SA1B - 110kW inverter
291A0-5SA0A - 110kW inverter
291A0-5SN0A - 160kW inverter
291A0-5SN1A - 160kW inverter


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

I now have the 160kW inverter mounted and confirmed working


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

So this is a Nissan part - you worry too much about the battery - unless you are using it for towing you will not be able to keep using the power for more than a few seconds

I'm using Chevy Volt modules - 5C in the Chevy - I draw 28C - for a few seconds AND I'm still using the Chevy fuse!


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm not that worried for my own car, I'm just trying to prevent someone installing this mod on their gen1 LEAF with stock battery and taking it to far


----------



## gillisk (Aug 9, 2021)

Does anyone know the peak current limit for these first generation (24kwh and 30kwh) Nissan Leaf batteries? Would it be possible to power a 220kw Tesla small drive unit with these batteries? I'm guessing not, but I am struggling to find peak current numbers for these battery packs. Thank you!


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

gillisk said:


> Does anyone know the peak current limit for these first generation (24kwh and 30kwh) Nissan Leaf batteries? Would it be possible to power a 220kw Tesla small drive unit with these batteries? I'm guessing not, but I am struggling to find peak current numbers for these battery packs. Thank you!


The problem with "peak current limit" is that it depends massively on the time - for continuous - as in minutes - 3C is probably max - and that will empty your battery in 20 minutes 
For a few seconds down the straight before braking for the bend?? - I'm drawing 28C from Chevy volt modules
I suspect a Leaf would NOT be able to match that
But 10C for five seconds should be OK

Like any performance tuning you are not going to match the standard bits in terms of life and risk


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

Dala you are a pioneer doing great work! With this procedure a 110 or 160kw inverter can be used with a Resolve-EV as well, correct? You make it so easy to just....oh you know...DOUBLE THE POWER!


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Electric Land Cruiser said:


> Dala you are a pioneer doing great work! With this procedure a 110 or 160kw inverter can be used with a Resolve-EV as well, correct? You make it so easy to just....oh you know...DOUBLE THE POWER!


Thanks, and YES! One of the first things I did was to message all my findings to Isak, and he now has confirmed the 110kW inverter to work perfectly with the Resolve controller. 160kW has identical commands, so both will work!


----------



## gillisk (Aug 9, 2021)

@Duncan , thank you for the reply! I was unaware of the C rating of batteries and therefore did some reading last night. You said, the Leaf pack could probably do 3C continuous (I'm guessing this is not enough to power the 220kw motor) but it may be able to do 10C for four or five seconds (which would be enough to power the 220kw motor). That'd be great if this was the case. That's all I really need. I'm curious why a Leaf battery may be able to do 10C and why the Volt battery is so different so that it can do almost three times this at 28C? Supposedly the BMW i3 battery has a high C value also? 

@Dala, thank you for your videos. It's super exciting to push the generation 1 leaf to 160kW! 

@Electric Land Cruiser - We spoke on the phone a week or two about your Nissan Leaf battery pack, I'm also in Denver area. I'd be interested in your pack for sale if there's anyway it could be used. I just love how small the Nissan Leaf Modules are. They would be super easy to work with if they would work.

Thank you!


----------



## wjbitner (Apr 5, 2010)

Dala said:


> Here's a list of inverters for ZE1 incase you are buying one:
> 
> ZE1 inverters (2018-2022)
> 291A0-5SA1A - 110kW inverter
> ...


Hi Dala! Thank you so much for sharing this info. About how much should I expect to pay for one of the 160KW inverters. Do you have a special source or is it 'salvage yards' around the world?
Thanks again.

Bill Bitner


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

wjbitner said:


> Hi Dala! Thank you so much for sharing this info. About how much should I expect to pay for one of the 160KW inverters. Do you have a special source or is it 'salvage yards' around the world?
> Thanks again.
> 
> Bill Bitner


Salvage yards for the win! Nissan quotes >3k for an inverter, but depending on the salvage yard these can be had for between 500-1300USD depending on the place.


----------



## gillisk (Aug 9, 2021)

Duncan said:


> The problem with "peak current limit" is that it depends massively on the time - for continuous - as in minutes - 3C is probably max - and that will empty your battery in 20 minutes
> For a few seconds down the straight before braking for the bend?? - I'm drawing 28C from Chevy volt modules
> I suspect a Leaf would NOT be able to match that
> But 10C for five seconds should be OK


@Dala - Hi Dala, I'm curious what you think the limit of the Nissan Leaf batteries are and if there is chance they could power a 220kw Tesla small drive unit for short periods of time, 5 to 10 seconds?

Also, is there a test I could perform with a Nissan Leaf module to get an idea of the C values before buying and building a battery pack?

Thank you!


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

A customer sent back these pics, 110kW inverter upgrade on a 2013 LEAF, putting out 120kW to the wheels 









@gillisk No clue!


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

gillisk said:


> Does anyone know the peak current limit for these first generation (24kwh and 30kwh) Nissan Leaf batteries? Would it be possible to power a 220kw Tesla small drive unit with these batteries? I'm guessing not, but I am struggling to find peak current numbers for these battery packs. Thank you!


Your Tesla motor power is also rated at peak power, which occurs around the top speed for a short burst, and recognizing that the rear unit is doing most of the heavy lifting. Reality is that if it's not a track car, you'll never go over 80 or 90 mph, you really only have about 100hp continuous, usable in that DU. A 25kWhr pack running 3C continous discharge is enough. Then take the run time power from there.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> Your Tesla motor power is also rated at peak power, which occurs around the top speed for a short burst, and recognizing that the rear unit is doing most of the heavy lifting. Reality is that if it's not a track car, you'll never go over 80 or 90 mph, you really only have about 100hp continuous, usable in that DU. A 25kWhr pack running 3C continous discharge is enough. Then take the run time power from there.


Okay, but peak power is available for the top half or more of the motor speed range not just at the very top speed. While the bare motor has a peakier power curve, in an production EV the power is limited by the controller to protect the battery, levelling the top of the power curve (and if you view it as a torque curve, it makes that 1/x curve to the top at speeds high enough that the motor is no longer current-limited).

If you want to limit a motor to 100 HP to protect the battery, which makes sense (that's why Nissan did it at 80 kW or 110 kW depending on battery), you'll need to find way to get the controller to do that; just staying under 80 MPH won't do it.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Correct. But you zoomed off in a different, albeit useful, direction.

Staying under 80mph limits the continuous power requirement from everything.


----------



## gillisk (Aug 9, 2021)

brian_ said:


> If you want to limit a motor to 100 HP to protect the battery, which makes sense (that's why Nissan did it at 80 kW or 110 kW depending on battery), you'll need to find way to get the controller to do that; just staying under 80 MPH won't do it.


The Tesla rear SDU is rated at 220kw peak, or 300hp. I want to see if the Leaf battery pack can do 300 hp. I guess I don't want a fire, but I am curious to see what the limit of these batteries are. The leaf is limited by the inverter as well as the batteries. It seems the EV controls motor controller is capable of programming different power levels. I guess I could start at 100hp and gradually work my way to 300hp and see what happens? @Dala , @remy_martian , and @brian_ , thanks for replying to my post!


----------



## IanG13 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi All,
The latest 160kW inverter looks smaller than the original GEN1 I have. I want to try an upgrade, but if I can save space at the same time that would be great.
Does anyone have dimensions, CAD or comparisons?
Thanks


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Good news everyone! The "Resolver Write" feature is now released to the latest Leafspy Pro, Android version 0.53.181

Here's a how-to video I made on how to use it:


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Winter is now over, and performance testing can continue


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Performance community, we need e+ CAN-logs! Currently all 160kW inverter swaps are limited to 400A, which means around 145kW max to the wheels. The e+ LEAF actually can do 180kW, but we haven't figured out what messages is needs to do so. If you have access to an e+ >2019 LEAF, and have the hardware to do a CAN-log of the EV-CAN bus (possible warranty void!), let me know. We need a full throttle run with Leafspy showing that 500A (180kW) was pulled from the battery, while CAN-logging.

Please don't PM me and say that you have an e+ and OBD2 dongle, this is unfortunately a bit more complex than that. We need someone willing to splice into the wiring harness to access the hidden EV-CAN on the e+. You will also need some dedicated CAN hardware to read it (Kvaser, PCAN, etc.) Recently I got a hold of the ZE1 workshop manuals, so here is the place where the ZE1 LEAF has the EV-CAN:

CAN-Layout, EV-CAN marked in red 









One place to splice in would be directly at the VCM, connector E61: 

















The person that supplies the CAN-logs will have the most impact on the performance upgrade community by far! Can we make this a community effort?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Does the e+ use the same motor & cooling system as the earlier cars?


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

remy_martian said:


> Does the e+ use the same motor & cooling system as the earlier cars?


Yes, see the wiki page for more info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_EM_motor 
80/110/160kW inverters can be used on the EM57


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes, I know, but you just posted 180kW and 500A which is well beyond the 160kW....


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

remy_martian said:


> Yes, I know, but you just posted 180kW and 500A which is well beyond the 160kW....


Watch the video on 400A. The inverter goes to 500A (180kW). Here is a Leafspy screenshot


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

Dala said:


> Good news everyone! The "Resolver Write" feature is now released to the latest Leafspy Pro, Android version 0.53.181
> 
> Here's a how-to video I made on how to use it:


I have a Resolve-EV controller and inverter and PDM from a 2013 LEAF. My battery is 30kwh from a 2017 LEAF. I recently purchased a 2019 160kw inverter to use on my vehicle, will I need to do a "Resolver Write" in order to make it work?


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Electric Land Cruiser said:


> I have a Resolve-EV controller and inverter and PDM from a 2013 LEAF. My battery is 30kwh from a 2017 LEAF. I recently purchased a 2019 160kw inverter to use on my vehicle, will I need to do a "Resolver Write" in order to make it work?


Yes. Just open Leafspy Pro in "INV/MTR" standalone mode, and do the Resolver offset coding like normal in that video. Attach the OBD2 dongle to the CAN lines going to the inverter. Easy peasy lemon squeezy!


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

CAN logs from an e+ are in! Thanks to Daniel83 for sending me some, now I will start to decipher this...


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Still no luck with getting 500A, but we are getting there slowly. I got a lot of fault codes cleared now that I know what to send on the bus.










Before code:









After code:









I think that the reason we don't get 500A is due to having fault codes active. If I were writing automotive code, I would put the vehicle in some limp mode when fault codes are active. Let's see if we can get rid of that last U1000!


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

OKAY! Now we're talking! I made some more progress, just two more codes to squash!









I will update the inverter code on github once I get the last two ones fixes. The P318E in particular sounds quite bad; _"Traction motor inverter is unable to receive the EV system CAN signal from VCM"

Either of the following statuses is observed.
• No impact to vehicle behavior
• Stops drive control of traction motor
_

So getting that one cleared is now top prio!


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Howdy Dala.
These all seem to be CAN communication errors. Does your code send a reset of the error, or sending some data that is expected or makes the VCM happy?

FSM for P3179,


> VCM detects an error signal that is received from traction motor inverter via CAN communication for 0.01 seconds or more.


Or maybe the inverter is just crying in pain from your 400+ Amp beatings.


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

I finally got it 

Now the code sends enough CAN messages to make the system believe everything is fine:









I've updated the inverter code on Github: Nissan-LEAF-Inverter-Upgrade/can-bridge-inverter.c at main · dalathegreat/Nissan-LEAF-Inverter-Upgrade
Warning, that code is *r o u g h*. I will optimize it later on when I know that it actually gives 500A now.

Now to continue with some error-free roadtesting....


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

200 horsepower in-a-box! How can I confirm this is a 160kw inverter vs. 110?


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Electric Land Cruiser said:


> 200 horsepower in-a-box! How can I confirm this is a 160kw inverter vs. 110?


That is a 291A0-5SN1A inverter, which according to my part number wiki page ( GitHub - dalathegreat/Nissan-LEAF-Inverter-Upgrade: Software for extracting more power from LEAF inverter upgrades. Enables 110kW and 160kW inverters to function with the older LEAF ) is indeed a 160kW inverter!


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

Sweet thanks! I will be bookmarking your Wiki so I can answer it myself next time


----------



## metal (Apr 8, 2014)

Great thread, looking up the 160kw inverter I see they are listed at over $3k for a new one and none turned up on eBay. Looks like there is definitely a need to tweak the stock 80kw or 110kw inverter board. Is there anyone doing this yet? Thanks


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

metal said:


> Great thread, looking up the 160kw inverter I see they are listed at over $3k for a new one and none turned up on eBay. Looks like there is definitely a need to tweak the stock 80kw or 110kw inverter board. Is there anyone doing this yet? Thanks


Yeah check out Openinverter, they hint at up to 140 on an 80kw board.


----------



## SomewhereSouth (6 mo ago)

Hello Dala & All,

In the process of buying a 2020 Leaf from Japan, unfortunately will likely be limited to 3.3kw AC charging (grrr) and the standard 110kw motor as the E+ is a bit of a stretch. However I live in the same country as EVs Enhanced who have their LFP batteries supposedly on the way. I'm guessing the ZE1 standard 40kwh battery would be rate-limited and not able to play nicely with the E+ 62kwh inverter if I were to track one down?


----------

